# wo gibts bergwerk



## stocky (2. September 2003)

wo gibts billige bergwerk biks


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

stocky stocky.......

hier ein Auszug aus der Bergwerk Marketing Fibel: 

"... Bergwerk Bikes sollen sich nicht durch den Preis, sondern durch die Marke selbst differenzieren und definieren. Es soll nicht nur ein Produkt verkauft, sondern auch eine Philosophie übertragen und vermittelt werden....." 

Ein Bergwerk hat eben seinen Preis.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (3. September 2003)

@ Anthony:



> Es soll nicht nur ein Produkt verkauft, sondern auch eine Philosophie übertragen und vermittelt werden....."



Und im Umkehrschluß heißt das wohl: "Bei Bergwerk muß man nicht nur das Fahrrad bezahlen, sondern auch noch die Philosophie zum Rad..."

Wenn ich mich nur für das Produkt und den Service interessiere, aber auf Philosophie gerne verzichten kann, kriege ich dann Rabatt bei euch? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## gtrider (3. September 2003)

> Wenn ich mich nur für das Produkt und den Service interessiere, aber auf Philosophie gerne verzichten kann, kriege ich dann Rabatt bei euch?



Sehr gut !!!  
Würde mich da sofort anschließen!


----------



## peppaman (3. September 2003)

es steht euch doch frei, ´nen alu-rahmen von einem XYZ-versand-stronzo zu bestellen.

da habt ihr toolle rahmen ohne imageaufpreis.


was soll dieses geheule um billigere bikes???

und hinterher damit brüsten, dass man ja so ein ssuuuper teures bike hat......auf anfrage erfährt man dann, dass ihr es billig geschossen habt....



steht zu einer marke und unterstützt sie mit dem normalen preis, oder holt euch ´ne kopie und  spart geld

..oder schaut euch auf dem gebraucht-markt um


man man man



...ich glaub die endorfin-gang hier im forum hat sssuuuuper tooollle rahmen, und gar  nicht teuer. wenn ihr fragt bekommt ihr bestimmt noch mal dei philosophie dahinter erzählt.....


danke, jetzt geht´s mir besser 

gruß
peppa


----------



## maaatin (4. September 2003)

Hi peppa,

so wars doch gar nicht gemeint..... ein ordentliches Produkt kostet eben seinen Preis - stimme ich Dir zu.

Aber es gibt eben auch Phantasiepreise - wie sie z.B. für sehr "intense-ive" Bikeerlebnisse zu zahlen sind. Und wenn Anthony hier den Preis eines Berkwerkrades mit Philosophie zu erklären versucht - dann ist das schon ein Steilvorlage für eine nette Bemerkung... 

Im übrigen zur Preispolitik von Bergwerk: Weshalb kostet der Pfadfinder-Rahmen eigentlich so viel mehr als der Faunus Rahmen? Am Dämpfer kanns ja nicht liegen, der kostet ja noch mal extra....

Gruß Martin


----------



## gtrider (5. September 2003)

...stimmt schon. Gute Qualität kostet meist etwas mehr.

ABER: ist der Rahmen des Centurion LRS pro (nur so als Beispiel) wirklich sooo viel schlechter? Rechtfertigt das einen Preisunterschied von 500 EUR (Faunus LSD Endurance - LRS pro; jeweils 2004er Modelle)?


----------



## onkel_willi (5. September 2003)

hier gehts auch nicht nur um irgendwelche philosophien: sondern um bikes made in germany/eu vs. made in irgendwo...

mir war's das wert ein rad aus dem ländle zu haben, so wie ich auch ein auto aus niedersachsen fahre... so gehts halt nich': immer nur billich billich und dann über die  arbeitslosenzahlen jammern...

klar fährt sich ein xy-taiwan-bike sicher auch gut - aber ich kauf mir halt lieber was aus der nähe (gabel, bremsen, kette eingeschlossen)

so'le jetzt gehts auch mir besser  

michael


----------



## bluesky (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel_willi _
> *hier gehts auch nicht nur um irgendwelche philosophien: sondern um bikes made in germany/eu vs. made in irgendwo...
> 
> mir war's das wert ein rad aus dem ländle zu haben, so wie ich auch ein auto aus niedersachsen fahre... so gehts halt nich': immer nur billich billich und dann über die  arbeitslosenzahlen jammern...
> ...



absolute zustimmung !

wobei es man dann unterscheiden muss wie groß das budget eines jeden ist ... bei meinen hardtail hats zu bergwerk und rohloff greicht  

beim fully wars dann halt ein taiwan rahmen mit japan komponenten ... und die können so ur-deutsch sein wie sie wollen ... magura discs kommen mir nicht ans bike


----------



## peppaman (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel_willi _
> *hier gehts auch nicht nur um irgendwelche philosophien: sondern um bikes made in germany/eu vs. made in irgendwo...
> 
> *



eben!


bei den amerikanischen herstellern sieht es ja auch ähnlich aus. die lassen ja zum großteil auch in asien herstellen....

welcher hersteller, der auf dem preis/ausstattungs-level ála cube oder canyon operiert bietet zB ein so umfangreiches zubehör-programm wie specialized an?
allein der entwicklungsaufwandt für den ganzen bodygeometrie-kram (sei dahingestellt, ob es sich um ein forschungs,, oder ein werbe-budget handelt)....oder man sehe sich mal die kinderbikes an. da würde ich als kind nicht meckern...


natürlich werden solche kosten auf die gesamten produktpalette verteilt. 
und schwupps ist ein faktor für den preisunterschied zu anderen herstellern gefunden, welche nur ein paar bewährte rahmen und gruppen kaufen...


blablablabla...



warum die centurion-fahrer noch nicht kapiert haben, dass sie einen maximal "ähnliches" fahrwerk haben....
bergwerk= 4gelenker
centurion= 1gelenker


und
bergwerk= hergestellt in germany= mucho produktionskosten 

centurion = hergestellt auf roboterstrasse  bei merida = muss ich nicht erklähren oder? 

-> centurion= merida  (und dass würde ich eher mal qualitätszeugnis sehen)



allet klar ey?


haut rein
gruß
peppa


----------



## chris84 (6. September 2003)

Da Stimm ich meinen Vorrednern mal zu!
Hab heut gerade den aktuellen Katalog von Bergwerk bekommen, echt super! Richtig nobel sieht der aus. 
Schaut euch den an, dann wisst ihr dass der Preis für ein Bike berechtigt ist. denn zu dem gehört auch der Kundenservice! 
Bergwerk bürgt mit seinem Namen und seinem Produktionsstandort für Top-Qualität, und die muss was kosten, ihr arbeitet ja schließlich auch für nicht für nix!
Etwa so wie bei Rolls Royce, alles in Handarbeit. Viele Augen überwachen das Produkt, und viele Augen kosten auch viel geld! 
Das is mal meine Meinung dazu und ein grund warum ich bergwerk fahre und Maguras am Bike habe!

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huba (6. September 2003)

Moin Ihr's,

zwischen "Deutschem Produkt" und "Deutschem Produkt" liegen Welten. Mein deutscher Hardtail-Rahmen war schweineteuer, ist es allerdings auch Wert. Meine HS33 dito. Mein nochschweineteueres, ehemaliges(!) Votec war es meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Die Probleme mit den Magura-Mädels füllen hier ja nun einige Threads... (Frage: Warum haben die Magurascheiben fast alle weibliche Vornamen? Antwort: Weil sie einmal im Monat undicht sind...).

Kurz gesagt, wenn mir jemand erklären kann, warum sein Produkt besser ist, als ein anderes, dann überlege ich mir gut, das Ding zu kaufen. Und wenn es auch für mich besser ist & ich es mir leisten kann & gerade was neues brauche, dann kaufe ich es.
Wenn einer anfängt mit "Philosophie", dann ist das immer ein ganz persönliches Ding. Da überlege ich mir dann wirklich gut, ob ich das brauche. 

Überzogener Vergleich: Malboro-Mann -der kann noch so cool reiten*, ich kaufe die Dinger trotzdem nicht!


nachdenkliches Aloha,
Huba

*der original MalboroMann starb inzwischen an Lungenkrebs...


----------



## Brägel (6. September 2003)

Bei dem neuen Katalog hat sich wohl die Werbeagentur zu 100 % durchgesetzt (mit Durchschnittsalter 25 und wahrscheinlich keinem Biker on board). Als Werber wünsche ich mir so was oft ). Als Biker muss ich lachen oder heulen. Je nach Stimmungslage. Der CD (Creative Director) im Werbestübchen oder mindestens der AD (Art Director) waren natürlich total verliebt in die einheitliche Fotosprache (farblich alles ja sooo harmonisch - ocker - orange und ach ja die goldigen und erdigen Töne...) Aber beim Thema Race sehe ich Biker, die sich auch beim Thema Hollandrad gut gemacht hätten. Bei Tour dann dasselbe und selbst bei FR und DH ist ein Holandrad-Motiv angesagt. Die Biker selbst dabei immer freudlos. Die Texte sind ... oder was haltet ihr von den 3.000 Ausrufezeichen und verbalen Peinlichkeiten wie "MASSIV, MÄNNLICH MARKANT"  So, lassen wir es mal dabei. Mehr Tipps gibts gegen Honorar  

Nur eines noch: Die Rahmen müssen teuer sein  schließlich wollen auch die Prägung auf dem Titel, das "zweite" Logo, die Sonderfarbe silber und der partielle Drucklack finanziert sein. Die Bildbearbeitung müsste es aber wieder ausgleichen. Die Reifen sehen ja schrecklich und die Freisteller nach Azubi aus.

Kauf mir vielleicht trotzdem eines  Aber trotz, nicht wegen des Katalogs.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. September 2003)

Ich finde den Katalog eigentlich ganz nett. Die Optik ist perfekt, aber der Inhalt könnte ruhig ein bißchen weniger Sterilität vertragen. Ich glaube, die Emotionen fehlen ein wenig. Man könnte z.B. die Mitarbeiter vorstellen, und ihren Arbeitsplatz natürlich. Sowas halte ich zumindest für sehr wichtig.
Fährt der Serac Joe eigentlich noch für Bergwerk? Den hätte man auch bringen können, oder das Transalp Duo, oder ihren DH Piloten...

Aber der Katalog paßt schon. So ein voll durchdesigntes Teil muß auch mal sein, damit die Marektingagenturen der anderen Hersteller wissen, wo der Hammer hängt. 

Warum Bergwerks so teuer sind? Weil die halt ein wenig aufwendiger hergestellt werden´und obendrein in Germany. Merkwürdig, bei Turner und Intense wird nie der Preis in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Thomas (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brägel _
> *Bei dem neuen Katalog hat sich wohl die Werbeagentur zu 100 % durchgesetzt (mit Durchschnittsalter 25 und wahrscheinlich keinem Biker on board). Als Werber wünsche ich mir so was oft ). Als Biker muss ich lachen oder heulen. Je nach Stimmungslage. Der CD (Creative Director) im Werbestübchen oder mindestens der AD (Art Director) waren natürlich total verliebt in die einheitliche Fotosprache (farblich alles ja sooo harmonisch - ocker - orange und ach ja die goldigen und erdigen Töne...) *


Brägel, 
der Katalog war neben dem von Elan der mir am besten gefallendste auf der ganzen Eurobike - zufällig weiss ich auch welche Personen dahinterstecken und ich kann Dir versichern, dass Deine Annahmen zu Alter und Bikeaffinität der MA nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmen 


Thomas


----------



## Brägel (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas _
> *
> Brägel,
> der Katalog war neben dem von Elan der mir am besten gefallendste auf der ganzen Eurobike - zufällig weiss ich auch welche Personen dahinterstecken und ich kann Dir versichern, dass Deine Annahmen zu Alter und Bikeaffinität der MA nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmen
> ...



Hi Thomas,

also mal geoutet: bin selbst Werber, und zwar seit vielen Jahren und einer, der schon viele umfangreiche und aufwändig gemachte Unternehmens- und Produktbroschüren gemacht hat (u.a. für Mercedes-Benz - Gott sei Dank nicht für deren Bikes  )

Bergwerks Prospekt ist auf den ersten Blick sehr schön (würde bei Bedarf den Grafiker bzw. die Grafikerin glatt anstellen)  Trotzdem hat er auf den zweiten Blick meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach gravierende konzeptionelle Nachlässigkeiten und einen unsäglich platten Text. Dies im Detail zu erörtern würde aber mein Zeitbudget jetzt sprengen und auch in diesem Forum, wo es mehr um die Bikes an sich und ums Biken geht, wohl auf wenig Interesse stoßen.

Ich möchte das Werk auch nicht schlecht machen. Wem es gefällt, bitte schön (trotzdem sehe ich u. a. nur Hollandrad-Motive, die zu sehr dem Diktat der Farbe folgen). Die Bergwerk-Bikes gefallen mir auch. Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht den Mießmacher spielen. Ich habe halt nur mal meine vielleicht zu anderen konträre aber für mich berechtigte differenzierte Meinung geäußerst.

Übrigens noch ein dickes Lob: Diesmal habe ich auf Anfrage per E-Mail, den Katalog innerhalb von 2 Tagen auf dem Tisch gehabt. So soll es im Idealfall sein.

Gruß
Uwe

der allen Bikeherstellern wohlgesonnen ist, die gute Produkte machen und diese gelegentlich durch konstruktiv gemeinte Kritik unterstützen  will



P.S: Ich habe meiner Freundin vor nicht allzu langer Zeit dazu geraten ein Bergwerk zu kaufen und sie ist recht zufrieden damit  obwohl natürlich nichts perfekt ist  (Faunus CF in M, Black Super Air, DT 210 L, Mavic 317, Chris King, Syntace VRO mit Duraflite Carbon, Hope Mini, Thomson, Würger, Speedneedle ...) Ich denke damit ist klar, dass ich kein Bergwerk-Verächter bin ...


----------



## Nomercy (16. November 2003)

Hi @all,

da ich gerade dabei bin, bei Bergwerk zu ordern, will ich mich mal zu diesem interessanten Thema äussern. Die materielle Qualität ist ein essentieller Faktor für das Produkt Fahrrad. Als dessen zentrales Element steht natürlich der Rahmen. Eben an diesem Punkt fällt schon ein Großteil der Konkurrenz durch. Denn es zählen nicht futuristisches Design, pralle Schweißnähte & dicke Rohre - sondern eine möglichst dicht am Ideal liegende, reproduzierbare Gesamtqualität in Funktion, Form & Farbe.

Hochwertige Einzelkomponenten sind sicher weniger das Problem. Sondern ihre harmonische, von Sachverstand und nicht von Verkaufsstrategien getragene Umsetzung (ähnlich wie bei Computersystemen).
Viele Anbieter setzen da z.B. auf das Zugpferd Schaltwerk. Das ist dann zumeist eine einsame XT-Komponente (beim PC: ein 3GHz Prozessor). Der Rest ist durch die Bank auf Alivio-Niveau (beim PC: die zwar nicht ganz schlechte, aber zum schnellen Prozzessor unharmonische GeforceFX 5200 Grafikkarte & der langsame Speicher u.s.w.)... dabei gibt es noch viel schlimmere Mutanten und Hybride.

Und jetzt zur Philosphie.

Es ist wie beim Musikhören, dem einen reicht das Küchenradio, aus dem sein Lieblingsstück "ertönt"- der andere braucht für genau den selben Zweck (das Lieblingsstück hören) eine gute Phonoanlage, den Geruch und die Haptik des Plattencovers, das 180g-Gleitgefühl beim Herausnehmen der Vinylscheibe, den Anblick der langsamen Drehungen des Plattentellers, das vorsichtige Aufsetzen des gewichteten Abtastsystems, das Dimmen des Lichts und das sich dabei Zurücklehnen in einen weichen Ledersessel. Beide erreichen ihr Ziel, keine Variante ist von sich aus die "bessere" oder die "schlechtere".

(Das war jetzt etwas dick, trifft aber den Kern).

Von der Philospie eines Rahmenbauers wie "Bergwerk" erwarte ich, daß sie ihre Produkte - bildlich formuliert - nicht den "Säuen zum Fraß" vorwerfen.
Ausgesuchte Qualität. An nicht zu viele, ausgesuchte, Händler. Und einen über den Preis (was sonst?) limitierten Kundenkreis.

Auf diese Art und Weise läßt sich eben ein ungewöhnlich guter Service und natürlich auch ein Image nachhaltig realisieren.
Und genau dort, stecke ich - neben meiner Investition in die rein materielle Qualität - mein Geld in den amateriellen Bereich eines Produktes mit der Hoffnung auf seine Zukunft. 

So lebt die Vielfalt des (Fahrrad-)Marktes.
Wie schrecklich wäre es, wenn wir alle mit dem selben (und sei es auch ein Bergwerk) Standard-08-15-Bike rumgurken würden.
Wie schrecklich wäre es, wenn man am Anfang und im Verlauf seiner Bikerlaufbahn, keine Visionen und keine Möglichkeit auf immer "mehr" Fahrrad hätte.
Wie langweilig wäre das Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten und die harmlosen Spötteleien über ein mal nicht so vortrefflich ausgesuchtes Zubehörteil.

Das Leben ist schön. Und das war es auch schon, als ich noch mit meinem Mifa-Klapprad unterwegs war.

Greetz.

P.S.: Ja, wo gibts denn nun Bergwerk? 
Hier: http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de
Einfach unter "Händler" suchen ... billiger gehts nicht.

Bitte alle Beiträge zu diesem Text unter dem eigens erstellten Thema: "Bergwerk Produkt- und Markenphilosophie" posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

